# Radon Skeen CF vs. Radon Slide (2021) - beendet



## Hermann2107 (6. September 2021)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2010 Canyon AM Nerve. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Radon Skeen CF und dem Slide. Beide haben eine extrem ähnliche Geo, vom Gewicht ca. ein halbes Kilo und beim Fahrwerk 20mm Unterschied. Mir geht es zunächst nur um den generellen Unterschied der beiden Bikes, nicht um die individuellen Ausstattungsvarianten. Da gilt ja für beide gleichermaßen, je mehr man bezahlt, umso besser wird die Ausstattung.

Das Slide konnte ich beim Radon Testival ausgiebig probefahren. Das Skeen gab es leider nicht zum Probefahren. Habe mich auf dem Slide sehr wohl drauf gefühlt und ich habe es auch nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht. Da sich die beiden Räder nun doch sehr ähneln und ich ihm Rheinland auch viel auf Forst und Feldwegen unterwegs bin, stellt sich die Frage, ob das Skeen ggf. die bessere Wahl wäre. Andererseits möchte ich zumindest Flowtrails wie in Siegen oder Mehring mit dem Rad auch fahren können und zwar hoch und runter, was mich zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen bringt:

*- Hat jemand hier eigene praktische Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rädern, dem Skeen CF und dem Slide?
- Klettert das Skeen wesentlich besser als das Slide?
-Sind die Reserven des Skeen-Fahrwerks bergab ausreichend fürs Flowtrails mit Drops etc? Mir ist klar, dass das immer auch subjektiv ist und vom Fahrkönnen abhängt, aber zumindest sind beide Kategorie 4 eingestuft. *

Ich bin die o.g. Trails auch mit dem Cragger (Trail-Hardtail) gefahren. Ging auch, hat aber immer wieder unkomfortabel im Hinterbau gerumst, so dass ich mich gegen Hardtail entschieden habe.

Danke im Voraus und wenn Ihr noch mehr Infos braucht, gebe ich gern Auskunft.
Gruß
Hermann

PS Auch wenn die Suchefunktion zum Thema Slide vs. Skeen etwas auswirft, hat es mir nicht weitergeholfen. Insbesondere hatte sich niemand zu Wort gemeldet, der aus erster Hand von beiden Bikes berichten kann.


----------



## Hermann2107 (9. September 2021)

Vermutlich zu dicht an diesem Thema...?





						Radon Skeen Trail CF 9.0 oder Radon Slide trail 8.0 (2021)?
					

Guten Tag erstmal, kleine Einführung zu mir selber, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und stehe nun vor dem Kauf meines ersten Enduro Bikes (Preisklasse bis 2500), nach viel hin und her und Stunden der Überforderung aufgrund mangelnden Wissens :D wende ich mich jetzt direkt an die Community. Ich würde mir...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier2018 (9. September 2021)

Im Unterforum sehen das weniger.
Du musst selbst wissen wie viel Federweg du brauchst.
Das slide wird nicht viel schlechter klettern.


----------



## Hermann2107 (9. September 2021)

ok, danke.
Ich habe das Thema jetzt im Forum Kaufberatung gepostet und würde diesen Thread im Radon Unterforum jetzt als obsolet ansehen.
Hier jetzt der neue Thread:





						Radon Skeen CF Trail vs. Slide Trail (2021)
					

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2010 Canyon AM Nerve. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Radon Skeen CF und dem Slide. Beide haben eine extrem ähnliche Geo, vom Gewicht ca. ein halbes Kilo und beim Fahrwerk 20mm Unterschied. Mir geht es zunächst nur um den...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Sorry für die Konfusion.


----------

